# POP, Punk, Rock in 320 kbits



## ich558 (5. April 2012)

Hi,
ich würde gerne Songs von Bands wie Rise Against, Nirvana Unplugged, Red Hot Chillipepers und ähnliche in mindestens 320 kbit/s hören. Weiß jemand woher man sowas in solcher Qualität bekommt? Haben normale Audio CDs diese Quali?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. April 2012)

Da würde ich die CD vorziehen


----------



## rabe08 (5. April 2012)

CD rein ins LW, Ripper auf 320bit einstellen, fertig.


----------



## troppa (5. April 2012)

ich558 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich würde gerne Songs von Bands wie Rise Against, Nirvana Unplugged, Red Hot Chillipepers und ähnliche in mindestens 320 kbit/s hören. Weiß jemand woher man sowas in solcher Qualität bekommt? Haben normale Audio CDs diese Quali?



Ich denke die Rede ist von Studioqualität 352.8 kHz/24 Bit, oder? Dann muss ich sagen, dass ich ebenfalls auf der Suche bin, aber leider das 2L-Label aus Norwegen !momentan! das Einzige ist, das diese Qualität überhaupt anbietet. Liegt vlt. auch daran, dass die meisten Studios auch nur bis zu 192khz/24Bit nutzen, was dann das nächst kleinere Format wäre. Darunter kämen dann 174.4 kHz, 96 kHz, 88.2 kHz, 48 kHz und schließlich 44.1 kHz. Bei den Beiden letzten dann meist nur 16 Bit Auflösung. 44.1 kHz/16 Bit wäre dann CD-Qualität. Leider sind im Pop/Rock-Bereich max. 96 kHz/24 Bit drin, ich lasse mich aber auch gern eines Besseren belehren.

Ja, das Problem mit diesem Format ist seine Größe 4:00 min brauchen ca. 500 MB Speicher. Auf eine normale CD gingen ca. 5:30 min an Musik, auf eine DVD ca. 35 min usw... und dummer Weise gibt es das Format momentan nur als Download, was für mich, mit einer 2000er DSL-Leitung, auch ein Problem darstellt.

Aber für alle Interessierten hier nochmal ein Link im Hörproben von 2L.


----------



## ich558 (6. April 2012)

Danke für den Link. Selbst auf meinen 200€ Teufels ist da noch mal eine ordentliche Steigerung zu hören. Aber schade, dass es so schwer ist auch an andere Genres mit dieser Quali zu kommen. Werd ich wohl bei den CDs bleiben müssen.


----------

